# ICD-10 Bootcamp Charleston WV



## maggie mccabe (Jun 13, 2010)

The Charleston Chapter is hosting an ICD-10 Boot camp September 21 and 22, 2010.  There is a discounted rate to attend. Go to ICD-10 Boot camps for more details and registration. Thank you! Maggie McCabe


----------



## pennysueorr (Jun 14, 2010)

I attended the Boot Camp in Boston MA and I highly recommend it. Day one is the coding part and day two is preparing a timeline to get your implementation on track.


----------

